# Sudden requirement to log on



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I hope someone might be able to shed some light on these.
1. For about 2-3 weeks my computer has suddenly begun asking me to sign in to Comcast. I click on the "Keep me logged in" but it doesn't work, when I attempt to go online again, I have to sign in again.
2. For about the same length of time I get sudden bursts of music from my computer. They suddenly start playing, continue for about 5 seconds and just as suddenly quit. That seems to happen more frequently if I am moving the mouse pointer about.
I am using:
Windows 10, latest update (KB3200970 installed 11/9-2016)


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Why are you signing into Comcast?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What browser is being used that is requesting this login?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I use and have been using Edge. I am not a fan of Chrome. I prefer to keep things fairly simple and original when possible.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Because Comcast is my ISP.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I am a Comcast user and never had an request to login to their site.
Can you post a screen shot of the login request?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

DaveA said:


> I am a Comcast user and never had an request to login to their site.
> Can you post a screen shot of the login request?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The image appears to be that you have Comcast set as your home page of your browser.

What happens, if you just close your browser?

Does this happen every time you start up your machine, or just when you fire up your browser?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

It only happens when I fire up the browser.
Comcast is set as my home page. It should come up with my name in the upper right area of the home page.
It has started coming up with "Welcome Guest" and just beneath that...."Sign in".
When I enter my info (name/password) which it fills in when I put the cursor into the name box and select the name, then the ***** for the password is displayed.
I then check the "Keep me signed in box" and continue as normal, except that I frequently get either music or an audio from one of the advertisements.
Only the audio not the video portion, the audio plays for a few seconds, usually about 5 seconds, then it as suddenly ceases. It may happen again once or twice.
Also I have been getting a pop-up message that asks me if a program has my permission to make changes to my computer. The happens when I boot up the computer.
The program says it is REGEDIT and is about a game (FarCry 3: Blood Dragon) that I had and removed some time back. It was removed using Revo Uninstaller.
The message info is as follows (Print Screen does not capture the message):
"C:\windows\regedit.exe"/S D:\Program files (X86)\Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon\support\inst\add_regs.reg"
When that message pops up the options are Yes or No. Does not seem to make a difference which I choose and nothing seems to happen.
My earliest restore point is 11-26-2016 which is well after the problems began.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you add any new protection program(s) that may be removing cookies?

Or have you changes settings to NOT to save cookies or have them removed?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Think it is cookies.

That login page has Comcast.net cookie you may need my.xfinity.com cookie too.

But thinks are screen up with Comcast too because I have had trouble logging into the Comcast web base Email and have at times had to do it more then once.
Also once logged i it shows the email but says Hello Guest. That is not right because it should show my name. Even had it should be as Guess and able to see email after I logged out and again that is not right. Then when I look at MyAccount it shows all things to me and my name.

Shows this now. So they made changes and guess that is when my trouble started and maybe yours too. Started on me a couple weeks back too.
*The new My Account has arrived!*
We've upgraded our account management site for a faster, easier experience.

Now if I am at MyAccount that shows my name and click to go to my Email it still has me as a Guest so that have odd things going on. Today I had no trouble logging in


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

hewee said:


> Think it is cookies.
> 
> That login page has Comcast.net cookie you may need my.xfinity.com cookie too.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry hewee but I am not really following what you are saying there. I don't mean to be disrespectful, but the grammar is throwing me off. Are you saying that I should update/upgrade my Xfinity account?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

DaveA said:


> Did you add any new protection program(s) that may be removing cookies?
> 
> Or have you changes settings to NOT to save cookies or have them removed?


This is hopefully the info you are talking about....a screenshot of my internet settings.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

This just popped up when I restarted my browser.
I have no idea what that "containertag.js" is and the From is also unfamiliar to me.

View attachment 253598


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Googled that "containertag.js" and found that apparently it some type of advertising redirect. I found several sites that indicate they have removal instructions but they all seem to be very long, convoluted and require making changes to areas that I would be out of my element working with. I have run Malware Bytes and Norton Security Suite a number of times and they always return "No Problems Found". I think the containertag would explain the music/advertisements that pop up. Now if I can find a way to remove it that I can fully understand and follow.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

The bottom line is; your browser has been hijacked by some form of spyware/malware.....or more likely, it's on your computer. I would start looking at the possibility of an infection and run any malware/spyware removal software you have.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No you do not need to upgrade. What I was talking about is trouble that many people have and looks like has been going on a long time.

https://www.google.com/#q=hello+guest+on+comcast+email

What your seeing in the screen shot you just posted is a pop up from containertag.js.
It looks like you may have something bad.
https://www.google.com/#q=containertag.js

Lots of post this pass month on it.

May want to get help from the Virus & Other Malware Removal here.

You can make new thread post or click the Report button in any post in this tread and ask them to move this to Virus & Other Malware Removal.

Thanks for that screen shot because now you know you got something and you may have other things.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

alwrmc said:


> Googled that "containertag.js" and found that apparently it some type of advertising redirect. I found several sites that indicate they have removal instructions but they all seem to be very long, convoluted and require making changes to areas that I would be out of my element working with. I have run Malware Bytes and Norton Security Suite a number of times and they always return "No Problems Found". I think the containertag would explain the music/advertisements that pop up. Now if I can find a way to remove it that I can fully understand and follow.


Do what I said in above post and get help on other forum.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

bassfisher6522 said:


> The bottom line is; your browser has been hijacked by some form of spyware/malware.....or more likely, it's on your computer. I would start looking at the possibility of an infection and run any malware/spyware removal software you have.


bassfisher6522: As I said in my post....I have run Malwarebytes and Norton Security Suite several times. They have not reported a problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The Virus & Other Malware Removal. Forum can help you on how to run other programs to run scans etc and work you thru what to do.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Run Norton Power Eraser. This looks for deeply embedded software. Also....under Malwarebytes, make sure you have it set to check for rootkits.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I very carefully followed a four page printout of instructions on removing Containertag.js. I did not have any indication at any of the steps involved that my computer contained the virus/adware. I ran REGEDIT three times searching for containertag.js, containertag, countainer and it found no entries.
When I right click on the Edge icon (shortcut on desktop) then select the shortcut tab and properties the Target line is greyed out and I cannot select it. One of the forum sites that gave "solutions" said that I should right click on the target line, and then delete anything after the exe. I cannot do that as it is greyed out and I cannot select that line.


bassfisher6522 said:


> Run Norton Power Eraser. This looks for deeply embedded software. Also....under Malwarebytes, make sure you have it set to check for rootkits.





bassfisher6522 said:


> Run Norton Power Eraser. This looks for deeply embedded software. Also....under Malwarebytes, make sure you have it set to check for rootkits.


I have D/L'd and run Norton Power Eraser, it found nothing. I have Malwarebytes set to scan for rootkits and it finds nothing.
I'm wondering if doing a reinstall of Win10 would take care of the problem....leaving my files intact?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you cleared all temp files? 

I post in Virus & Other Malware Removal for help before doing a reinstall.


----------

